# Uh oh... in trouble now. Betta #3



## RKbusy (Feb 19, 2010)

So... yeah. So much for being under control. -__-

Yesterday, I FINALLY completed the highly stressful introductions of 4 separate rat groups into one. I was down to only TWO cages to clean and I guess I was feeling... liberated?

So what do I do? I go and find an occupant for the other used tank I had found at Value Village (Manny's in the orange one, and I had set up the dark purple one too... but left it empty).

Can someone intervene please? Before I officially become obsessed?

Anyway...

*Need a name* for this GORGEOUS fella!










I wish I had more pictures, but my batteries died before I could get any more decent pictures. Gosh, this guy's a beaut, and yet SO hard to photograph. The white-ness on his body is really really bright, and every time I get a nicely focused picture, the white scales would be blurred cause they're SOOO shinny.

Anyway, the people at the store said he's a "premium betta"

I've never hear of that before... but he looks like one of those short-tailed kinds to me... Anyway, I couldn't be happier! Gosh, and the way the white on this sides just leaves a perfect stripe right down his back! *swooons*

Okay. LOL. Enough gushing. Thinking of names... names. Help?

I'm going with a Swampy/Bog theme for his tank. I've found a nice piece of drift wood which is soaking as I type and a huge bunch of Christmas (?) moss that I plan to cover it with.

And of course... moss balls! LOL. I love those things.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

OMG! He's stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Good luck with names. 
Can't wait for more pics.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

He's beautiful!! He'd be considered a dragon scale (i.e. the shiny thick scales) plakat. He may be a halfmoon plakat, but it is hard to see if his tail spans a full 180 degrees when he flares.


----------



## RKbusy (Feb 19, 2010)

Oooo. How fancy! A "dragon" Plakat Betta.

I'm not sure if he's half moon either. I'm really bad at telling if it's a full 180 degrees or not. I always think... well, it's ALMOST 180 degrees... LOL. It's the same thing with Manny. He's supposed to be a Half Moon, but I donno... it doesn't look QUITE 180 to me >.<

*No name suggestions?* Just so you know, I have ZERO ability to come up with names. Of all the 7 rats and 2 hamsters and 3 mice I have... I only named 2 of them >.<

Anyway... waiting for batteries to charge for camera... 

Meanwhile, this is a video I took of Drakon a few days ago. LOL He's SOOO greedy, and definitely not afraid of me at ALL!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ALJ-37aTB4

I realize talking to him probably is like talking to a rock. And clicking at him is even MORE pointless... But I couldn't help it. -__-


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

:nicefish:

You could name her Flower.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

OMG!!! i want him!! Gimme gimme! he awesome! you could name him like sherbert or something cute


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Beautiful betta!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

He looks so... fiery to me. Like Fuego (Spanish for Fire) or Flame or even Sparky (heh).


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Or inferno or thermo(<sorry tooken by me!)


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Sunrise? Aurelio? =] It's a boy name that means golden. =]


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

I instantly though Creamsicle. Cause he's all orange and white. 

He's absolutely gorgeous. :-D


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

ahhh! he's so cute! where are all these awesome plakats coming from? now I want one, must resist,resist...


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Names:
Gadzooks, Gawaine, G'lant, Gruffen, and Gwillan


----------



## RKbusy (Feb 19, 2010)

Ooooh. I'm definitely liking Fuero, Gruffen (looked up where the name came from ^_^), and just cause it's soooo cute: Sherbet.

So right now, the issue is, what would work well with the other names I currently have (i.e. Drakon and Gorgeous Manny). >.< I like them ALL!! Gahhhh.

He DOES look like a Sherbet though >.< And after having two epically named betta, maybe it's time I went with something cute and non-deep? So... I guess I'm gonna try calling him Sherbet for a while, see if it clicks. Thanks for all the suggestions!

*And new pics:*
Only non-blurry picture. *sigh* It's going to be frustrating trying to take good pictures of this guy... LOVE his scales ^_^










And ... the driftwood+moss. So okay, I sorta fail at the swamp/bog thing. I donno what to call it. Maybe when the moss grows some more? Right now, it just looks like 'lump of wood and green stuff'. A pathetic, but common theme, I'm sure!









(And yes, there's a lid, I just took it off to take a nicer picture).

Also, I'm obviously DOOOMED to this betta obsession. I'm ashamed to say I came home with ANOTHER tank today (it's a lovely 2 gal hexagonal tank! And it was only $9, and it was just sitting there among the other trash/treasure at the second-hand store... and...)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. I'm determined to leave it empty for at least a month. >.< At least!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I wish we had second hand stores here. =[

There's nothing wrong with being obsessed as long as you share pictures of your beautiful fish with all of us! =]


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Wow...he's amazing! Eros (god of love) popped into my head, also Helios (sun god) comes to mind. Of course, I have a greek theme but I like those names for him...


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Smooth, his fins are neat and smooth. Idk, just what popped in my head.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Gruffen and Sherbert are my favs, why not SherbertGruffen?


----------



## KBoone (Jul 12, 2010)

Awwwww. Purdy.


----------



## RKbusy (Feb 19, 2010)

Maybe because I am complete FAIL, but I CAN'T pronounce Sherbet for some reason >.< WHY!? It keeps coming out "Cher (like the singer) beet"

>.< I'm sorry, I loved the suggestion, but I'm gonna have to go with something else. I'm gonna try out Gruffen - and I like Helios. Gonna see which sticks.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I can't say it either. I won't laugh. I say Cher-birt XD. Helios and Gruffen. What fits him the most. I like Gruffen but thats JMO. I like Helios but it reminds me of a white betta. It is your decision. Good luck!
P.s. Gruffen was a red dragon (I believe) in my book.


----------



## Hermitpaws (Jun 8, 2010)

how about "China" or "Coin" like a gold coin.???


----------

